

My Reflections on Node.js Knockout Competition - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/node-js-knockout-competition

======
Altreus
The future is here! Two USians and a European working successfully on a 2-day
hackathon using such technology that blurs the boundary between server and
client ... what more could we ask for!

Except robots

------
pkrumins
Direct link to the chess game we created: <http://dark-knights.no.de/> (note:
it works only in Chrome)

Oh, and if you like what we have created, please vote for our team on node.js
knockout competition website: <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/dark-knights>

------
bcantrill
Loved having you guys in the competition! I could always rely on you to light
up Alaska on the NodeKO leaderboard at <http://leaderboard.no.de>!

------
papaf
I haven't used or been excited by Node.js but after hearing about the dnode
library they used I can see the attraction of having the same language on both
the client and server:

<http://github.com/substack/dnode>

The examples are really cool.

~~~
substack
Glad you like it! Doing node-chess has given me a ton of ideas for the dnode
web framework I have planned too. The framework will provide a more structured
and out-of-the-box way to organize code that spans the server and client,
since it can be hard to remember which functions belong to which side of the
connection. It will also have some routines to synchronize objects between the
server and client since sometimes you want a low-latency mirror of an object
on the browser side, as we found in node-chess.

